
The Secret Life of Kudzu - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-secret-life-of-kudzu/
======
jasoneckert
I'll openly admit that until now, I thought kudzu was just the name of a Red
Hat Linux command used to detect and configure new hardware....

~~~
mc32
It's front and center of an REM album cover [Murmur]. I guess it's more of a
southern thing thus its appearance on an REM album art.

~~~
Jorsiem
Well it is referred to as "the vine that ate the south".

Where I live anything left alone for a few years will be consumed by it. Its
everywhere.

------
derekp7
The biggest problem I have with kudzu is the thought of copperheads and rattle
snakes hiding in them. Used to scare me to death as a kid.

